# Siamese algae eater eating plants



## Matt Warner (7 Aug 2011)

Hi all, I have a bit of an annoying problem, I think my SAE is eating my hygrophilia polysperma and a few bits of my pogostemon erectus. I'm pretty sure it's either the algae eater or my gold barbs. I don't think it's snails because I don't really ever see snails on the plants. I'm pretty much sure that I have a proper Siamese algae eater and not the fake one. I don't know if it is just hungry and eating plants because of this. Should I maybe add algae wafers every couple of days to stop it eating the plants?


----------



## Alastair (7 Aug 2011)

It will be your golden barbs mate. I had them and they did it all the time. It's part of their diet


----------



## Matt Warner (7 Aug 2011)

I suspected it may be them as i've never seen the algae eater or shrimps eating plants. The gold barbs tend to hang out a lot in that side of the tank where the plants are being eaten. I think they must be doing it at night or when i'm at work in the day. Do you think putting algae wafers in the tank would help much?


----------



## Alastair (7 Aug 2011)

You could try that mate, or jbl do the tabs that stick on the glass of your tank but in a vegetable matter form. Can't think of it off the top of my head


----------

